# outfeed table



## Ed'sGarage

New 1023 SWL Grizzly this summer. Desperately need to build an outfeed table. Had an outfeed on my previous TS and can't believe how much I miss having that at the back of the saw; not to mention I really think it's way too dangerous w/o it. Am searching, looking for different plans to review. Downloaded a plan from Popular Wordworking, over the weekend, folds down and has one leg. Not a bad design, but before I jump in and build this one, would like to see if there are any other designs out there that fit my shop/situation/TS model. If anyone has some suggestions or plans for one that fits the bill, would love to see them.
Thanks!


----------



## Tony B

*Simple but effective*

Its plain and simple. I stand on it, jump on it and assemble cabinets and furniture on it. I even use my brad nailer and nail stuff to the top of it.
The roll of butcher paper comes from Sam's Club. It will last for a year or so. I draw on it, glue on it and put my lazy susan on it to spray lacquer on it.


----------



## Handyman

Tone B That's one slamming outfeed table. You build things like I do. You should see my wifes dining room table. I can park my 865lb Goldwing on top and work on it. She tells people that if we ever have an earth quake, she's hiding under it.


----------



## Bruce B

Hi ED.
I am not sure this is what you are looking for but I hope this helps.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZyguUCdw4s&feature=related


----------



## Kenbo

Bruce B said:


> Hi ED.
> I am not sure this is what you are looking for but I hope this helps


 

I built this table for my shop and absolutely love it.:thumbsup:
My shop is only 12' X 24' so space is at a premium.
Ken


----------



## LarrySch

Mine is not as nice as the ones shown, but space being a premium in my shop this is what I built.


----------



## red

Those are all nice tables. Y'all should be proud to show them off. Red


----------



## bradnailer

I built one probably similar to the one you downloaded from the website. There is a 12" section that it bolted to my table saw then a drop down section that's about 30" connected to the 12" section with a piano hinge. I support the drop down section when it's up with a 3/4" piece of pipe. The top is 3/4" melmaine edge banded with 2 * 4. Works really well for me. I have a decent sized shop, but space is always at a premium.

I'd post a picture but it really looks like crap. I've sawed through the edges a few times with my circular saw and the top has paint and stain spots. Needless to say, I oftentimes use it as an additional work bench.


----------



## Bruce B

Larry.
I like your saw, I have been using the ts3650 at work for the last 8 weeks great saw and good fence also. I like it so much that it could be my next saw.


----------



## Ed'sGarage

*TS outfeed*

thanks guys. These are all great tables, but I'm leaning to Bradnailer's fold down at the end of the saw, as I think it fits my shop better. Tony B's is a great table, but I don't have the room; Bruce B's is great but again, I want something that travels with the saw. I think I just gotta make some changes on Bradnailers to adapt it to my saw and go from there.
Thanks everybody; I'll post a pic when I'm done.
Ed


----------



## user4178

I bought this Delta 50-390 table extension kit for my Delta Contractors saw last year, it swings down or I can remove it without useing any tools. I think Delta has discontinued this part for some unknown reason to me, I think it works great, couldn't ask for better, and I'm glad I found one before they can't be found anymore. I know your saw is a Grizzly cabinet saw, but I think with enough thought into it, I'm sure something similar can be made for yours or other saws.


----------



## bradnailer

Ed'sGarage said:


> thanks guys. These are all great tables, but I'm leaning to Bradnailer's fold down at the end of the saw, as I think it fits my shop better. Tony B's is a great table, but I don't have the room; Bruce B's is great but again, I want something that travels with the saw. I think I just gotta make some changes on Bradnailers to adapt it to my saw and go from there.
> Thanks everybody; I'll post a pic when I'm done.
> Ed


If you guys promise not to make fun of me, I'll post a picture of my outfeed table tomorrow.


----------



## dbhost

If you are space cramped, like many of us are... You might want to consider something like the one Pelligrini over at BT3Central built... Pretty basic, but effective...
http://www.bt3central.com/showthread.php?t=41179&highlight=Outfeed+Table


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

I tried to register at btccentral.com, but failed the random question five times. I must be thick or something, cause I just don't understand the question.

Gerry


----------



## Majestic Builders

If only my floor was level enough where my outfeed/work bench worked as nice as i had planned! i need to rethink mine and put them both on one platform.... it sucks because i based all my other bench heights around my table saw so i could stow things away under my benches when not in use! i only have abouttwo inches of play so to the work bench i go !


----------



## dbhost

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I tried to register at btccentral.com, but failed the random question five times. I must be thick or something, cause I just don't understand the question.
> 
> Gerry


Hmmm. There are some new items due to the problems with CAPTCHA and spammers... 

Can you access the registration issues forum on BT3 Central? http://www.bt3central.com/forumdisplay.php?f=32

Sam Conder or one of those guys can help you out.

BTW, I am NOT trying to plug BT3Central here, it's just my other fave site is all...


----------



## Ed'sGarage

OK Bradnailer, we promise not to make fun of your outfeed table, but we'd really like to see it. As far as the BT central Sight, I coulnd't get in either.
Ed


----------



## bradnailer

OK, here goes, but like I said, it's well used. On the underside of the drop down section, I have a shower curtain bracket that holds the pipe in place and there's a rubber, like a chair leg cover on the bottom of the pipe so it won't slide on the floor. The third picture shows the tool wall in my shop. The rollers for my mitre saw are the same height as the table saw so the table saw supports longer pieces of wood I'm cutting on the mitre saw.


----------



## LarrySch

Brad - thanks for sharing - your out feed table is one that goes where your TS goes - one advantage of good planing.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

dbhost said:


> Hmmm. There are some new items due to the problems with CAPTCHA and spammers...
> 
> Can you access the registration issues forum on BT3 Central? http://www.bt3central.com/forumdisplay.php?f=32
> 
> Sam Conder or one of those guys can help you out.
> 
> BTW, I am NOT trying to plug BT3Central here, it's just my other fave site is all...


Okay, I finally figured out the question. I truly am dense and thick. I think it is an anti-thick question to keep dumbasses like me out. Fooled them.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

bradnailer; You don't have enough clamps.

Gerry


----------



## bradnailer

Nah, I really need a few more and a few more hoses for my shop vacs. ha! 

I've only been in this shop for about a year and haven't quite got it finished. This is my second shop so I was able to do a little better with the design this go round. This winter, I'm going to drywall and put up my wood racks which go on the wall opposite the tool wall. I bought the white pegboard for reflective purposes but I've found it isn't as hard as the regular pegboard and the clips have a tendency to pull out. 

After I finish the next couple of projects I have going, I'm going to weld together a better mobile base for the table saw. Even though I seldom move it around, I like having the height the same as my mitre saw. Still pondering the design.


----------



## user4178

Brad, Rockler right now has a great deal on a universal mobile base. I have 2 of them in my shop, one on a tablesaw and one on a bandsaw. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2383&ref_id=6200&ref_t=Z&originid=69422692


----------



## bradnailer

Woodchuck1957 said:


> Brad, Rockler right now has a great deal on a universal mobile base. I have 2 of them in my shop, one on a tablesaw and one on a bandsaw. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2383&ref_id=6200&ref_t=Z&originid=69422692


Wow, that's a great price but how does it work with the side extension on the table saw? Longer stringers or whut?


----------



## user4178

bradnailer said:


> Wow, that's a great price but how does it work with the side extension on the table saw? Longer stringers or whut?


I tossed around that idea also, and came up with the conclusion that the front and back rails would need to be extended, which isn't a problem since you have to supply those anyway with that kit. The only thing you'd have to fabricate from metal would be the corner brackets for under the table legs. Follow me ?


----------



## bradnailer

Yep, not a problem there. I'd probably use a piece of angle iron attached to the mobile base and where it attaches to the table legs use an adjusting nut configuration to level it with the saw. Think I'll order one. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## user4178

bradnailer said:


> Yep, not a problem there. I'd probably use a piece of angle iron attached to the mobile base and where it attaches to the table legs use an adjusting nut configuration to level it with the saw. Think I'll order one. Thanks for the tip.


Yep, two pieces of 1 1/2" angle iron about 5" long each with a 45 degree cut on one end, welding them together makeing it a 90 degree, then weld a triangular piece of 1/8" sheet steel in between, for the table legs to sit onto.


----------



## Ed'sGarage

*brad nailer outfeed*

Would like to see details on the hinge area of that "well worn" outfeed table of yours. That's exactly what I'm looking for, for my TS. I want one that travels with the saw, but folds down when not in use. Any details would be appreciated.
Ed


----------



## bradnailer

The short section is bolted to the table saw with heavy angle brackets. I used a piano hinge to attach the longer table to the short one. If you look at the first photo, you can see the piano hinge at the bottom of the short section. Since I have a contractors saw, I had to do the short section so the longer one would clear the motor when it was folded down. I'm going to build a new one some of these days and I'll probably build it just a little lighter and maybe a little longer. I framed the thing out with 2*4's and the new one, I'll just use 2*2's. The melmaine is sitting in rabbits in the 2*4's.


----------



## WDChew

I have the same Delta extension as Woodchuck, and I made my workbench the same height, so it butts up against the extension and gives me support for a full 8' sheet of ply.


----------



## Big2J

*Nice outfeed Brad.*

This is exactly what I need for my saw. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Kevin K

*Mitre Fence*



LarrySch said:


> Mine is not as nice as the ones shown, but space being a premium in my shop this is what I built.


 
Larry,

Please tell me what kind of Miter fence that is and where you got the wings for the TS. I just purchased the Ridgid R4512 and would like to replace the stamped metal wings.

Kevin K


----------



## MissionIsMyMission

Kevin, this thread was last commented on in 2008. Until Big2j an You made your comments. You may get LarrySch to respond but doubtful. The Miter Gauge is an Osborne EB-3. I have one and they are GREAT!!! I removed extensions on my Delta Contractor saw and made my own with White formica tops. Love em!!!


----------



## toolguy1000

since larry might not respond, that miter gauge looks to be an osborne eb-3. dewalt also makes a similar unit that one of the WW suppliers had for ~ $80 around the holidays. osborne regularly discounts it to ~ $100. it's a very well regarded miter gauge and was one of the units "Nahm" used on NYW. when i get tired of my incra 1000se, i'll sell it and get an eb-3. i'm replying as kevin doesn't have enough posts yet to PM larry.


----------



## VIFmike

I think since I have so little space I will have to make mine mount to the saw. My saw rolls in and out of the shop. Most of the time I just have to roll it to the edge of the garage to have enough room behind it to rip long pieces.


----------



## bradnailer

VIFmike said:


> I think since I have so little space I will have to make mine mount to the saw. My saw rolls in and out of the shop. Most of the time I just have to roll it to the edge of the garage to have enough room behind it to rip long pieces.


That's one of the reasons I made my outfeed table the way I did. It moves with my saw and when not in use, doesn't take up much space.


----------

